# My baby GPR's.....



## jmaatt21 (Nov 28, 2007)

Born early Thursday Morning........



















There are 3 males and 1 female.......


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

:flrt:Oh my gosh, they are adorable. Hehe well done  

How many Pouchies do you have? 

Hehe dare I ask if you will be selling any of the babies? :blush::whistling2:


----------



## jmaatt21 (Nov 28, 2007)

I have 2 females and 3 males. The mate of this female is going in to be neutered on Thursday, this is her second litter, and I dont want her to have any more. The other female I am thinking of putting in with another male, which is this females daughter, but that wont be for a good couple of months yet, as she is just 3 months or so. 

I am thinking of selling them, not sure yet.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats on the lovely new babies :flrt:

I have an 11 week old female GPR thats very full of life; might be needing a little man for him in the near future :whistling2:


----------



## jmaatt21 (Nov 28, 2007)

Well, if anybody is interested in a pup, please contact me via pm.


----------



## jmaatt21 (Nov 28, 2007)

Here is a vid of one of the babies......nice and chunky.....

Youtube Little gambian pouched rat pup

p.s. is there any way apart from just posting the link, to post the video on here?


----------



## jmaatt21 (Nov 28, 2007)

Got some updated pics, one of the babies.....week old today....










One of mum and babies......










Hope you like.


----------



## seska (Feb 16, 2010)

Tempting so tempting:whistling2:

Would be lovely to experience one from a younger age than Fern was when i got her:flrt:


----------



## jmaatt21 (Nov 28, 2007)

Just out of a matter of interest, I took a long time to find my Gambians, and I spend a lot of time and money on them. Please, if you are just going to ask if I have any spare, and that is it, you arent likely to make me feel, no matter how experienced you are, like just handing one over. Just a thought.


----------



## jmaatt21 (Nov 28, 2007)

Here is a vid I took of all the babies yesterday. They are a week and a day when it was taken.

YouTube - Noisy gambian pouched rat pups....

They are getting really big and move around already......their fur is coming in too.


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Awww they are adorable! Are they difficult to keep? Do they smell? :lol2:

My main 2 questions half the time haha


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Jamiioo said:


> Awww they are adorable! Are they difficult to keep? Do they smell? :lol2:
> 
> My main 2 questions half the time haha


I suggest doing a LOT of reading here before even considering one of these 

Pouched Rat Information Site & Forum • Index page


----------



## jmaatt21 (Nov 28, 2007)

There is plenty of information found on my blog as well, the url is in my signature. 

People tend to think of them as a large fancy rat, but that isnt the case. Forget anything you know about keeping fancy rats, it wont help you. They can grow quite large, my biggest one is almost 2kgs in weight. they can be tame, but they can also be extremely aggressive......they need to develop a bond with the owner, and that bond needs work every day, or you will loose it. if you are a holiday person, or traveller for work, not a good pet. They can be very destructive, they are extremely intelligent. If you upset a fancy rat, they can quickly forget, upset one of these and they will remember. They are wilful, and you need to show that you are alpha. Diet wise, there are lots of different views giving different opinions about their diet. APROPO tells me they just feed their on banana, monkey nuts and the occasional bit of tomato. My vet is South African, and he seen many feed off leftovers from restaurants. APOPO's rats have a lifespan of 6 years and over. Our rats here, with all the different specialist diets, are barely making it to 3 years. I feed mine what they like. If they dont like something, they wont eat it, no matter how many times you put the food down. I have one that likes green apples, none of the others do. Another one likes a certain water melon, which none of the others touch, some like strawberries, some dont. You will work out with your rat what it likes. They need large cages, I have Explorers, smallest cage you should use. Two per cage. They need time out, to explore. I have two that will come out with me, walk down the street, one is a bit nervous the other is ok. I have 3 rescues that would take my hand off if I wasnt careful. Abandoned because their owners realised they were too much work. That makes me angry. I would also advise getting a tetanus booster if you are thinking of getting one.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

and make sure your breeder is reliable and reputable.

I had one off someone i thought was reliable, she was a friend of mine and assured me he was handled everyday and given lots of attention, i got pictures regularly of him.

I got him at 6 weeks old, and it was apparent straight away this animal had not been handled or given much if any attention.
at 8 weeks old he was attacking me, he was skitty and he inflicted some nasty injuries to my then partner, despite me getting him out everyday and trying my hardest to calm him down.

When i confronted the breeder about it she got very snappy and i said if she didn't come and take him back then i'm getting rid and the response went exactly like this [Do what you want, i can't be bothered with you anymore] :|

anyway i sourced a well known person who lives and breathes pouchies and she agreed to take him off my hands and he would remain bonded with another rat and left untamed as it was best and less stressful for him.

That's a dodgy experience but even the tamest of babies can change as they hit maturity and is why many get neutered, which even then in some cases makes no difference.

You have to be very dedicated to the animal to take one of these on.
When they're nice, they're lovely. But when they're bad, they're horrid! lol

It can be like having an aggressive little dog running about the house!


----------



## jmaatt21 (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm sorry you had a bad experience, it does go to show though that people really do need to think before they jump in. I have my own experiences, but I would rather think of the animals, than put blame on anybody. Too much blame is going round already, it does my head in. Its about time the animals were put first instead of blame.


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

I never said i was buying one, or planning on, GEE :lol2: I have no intention of adding anymore pets to my collection at the moment, plus i am not an impulse buyer i do my research before buying any animal as any animal owned by me is an animal with me for life. (Yep, forever!)

Just curious about these as a few months ago i am sure i came across the blog of someone who kept them, (I THINK it was this species, cant quite remember) and there was a case of where theirs went into a state of stupor/deep sleep similar to hibernation, and they wrote a detailed blog for fellow keepers on what to do in that situation an included a helpful video on how they managed to bring their own rat out of it, i found it interesting

I enjoy snooping around and finding out what all these different species are like to own, even though if i have no intention of owning them now, or in the future at this point in time :lol2:


----------



## jmaatt21 (Nov 28, 2007)

ok, that wasnt directed at you, please read the posts properly before replying......


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah sorry wasn't directed at you, but always good to explain it for any potential buyers lurking the forums 

Jmaatt has a good experience with them, but its always good to mention the down sides too, not trying to put anyone off!


----------



## Nell (May 3, 2011)

jmaatt21 said:


> Born early Thursday Morning........
> 
> image
> 
> ...


I know they're GPR's and bound to be big, but for pinkies they really are massive! I loved your youtube video of them squealing -they've got some good lungs on them!!


----------



## jmaatt21 (Nov 28, 2007)

I found this little baby making its way round the cage just now, look how dark its got, the fur is coming through, and it also has little tiny white teeth.










This is mum, coming to see what is going on, and giving me a wash before she wants her baby back.....










Feeling quite pleased with myself, that none them are developing ringtail. I am treating them with Bactroban cream, and its working, Still got a way to go yet, until they are weaned, then I will stop worrying.


----------



## jmaatt21 (Nov 28, 2007)

Took some pictures this morning, just thought I would share......


----------



## jmaatt21 (Nov 28, 2007)

Baby with teeth......


----------



## jmaatt21 (Nov 28, 2007)

This little monkey caused pandemonium, he found his teeth and was biting his litter mates, and when I picked him up, he bit me too....long vid, but cute at the end......

YouTube - this little monkey bit me.......


----------



## jmaatt21 (Nov 28, 2007)

Babies are really coming on now, and are getting very big. They are doing very well. No ringtail, perfect little tails. Very active, very noisy. Ayisa is having a bit of a handful with being nipped, and I have had a few, but we are getting there.


----------



## jmaatt21 (Nov 28, 2007)

Just to let you know, the babies are growing nicely, and are getting used to being handled. I have three males that are available, if somebody would like one. Please contact me via pm or via the contact form on my website the address of which you will find in my signature. They will be ready in 4 weeks. If anybody wants to keep up with them, you will find the information on my website from now on.


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Awww! The little bit of washign at the end. Gorgeous litter! I adore gambians but it's one animal that I can't consider until I'm retired, but even then I would like to get into Emin's. They really need all the help they can get at the moment but hopefully, by the time I retire (which is decades away) this species will be thriving. Fingers crossed.

Meanwhile, superb pics and videos. Congrats with the litter! :2thumb:


----------



## jmaatt21 (Nov 28, 2007)

You might be lucky with the Emins, from what I understand they arent breeding as they should be. There are only about 6 or 7 pairs in the whole of the country. And that probably includes the whole of Western Europe at as well. Those animals are the last one here. If they can get them to breed, Europe has lost them. Unfortunately, I dont think in mine or your lifetimes, we'll be seeing Emins in the general population.


----------



## seska (Feb 16, 2010)

Thought i'd look in look in and see how these little guys are doing and couldn't get over how big they have got in such a short amount of time :gasp:

I had a good read of your thread and there's some good sound advice there. I've had my Fern for almost 4 years now and there wasn't as much on the web then about them really compared to now. I got her at around 3-4 months old and she wasn't the easiest to handle but i put in a lot of hard work with her and got the rewards. 

Although it would be nice to have another and from an early age its not something i am ready to do just yet as i want to put Fern first as she's never had to share me really and i'm not one to just leap right in there and get another.


----------



## jmaatt21 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi, thank you for your message, babies are even bigger than what is seen on the pics here now. You can see more updates on my blog, including vids as well. 

They are now 2.5 weeks old, walking round the cage, and getting their first taste of solids, which is hilarious, doing all this still with their eyes still closed. They should start opening this week sometime.


----------



## Snizard93 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Babies!*

Congratulations on your new babies! They are beautiful  

At the place where I work we have two, my boss is hoping to breed from them. I hope it all works out, i'd love to be up close and personal with these cuties <3


----------



## jmaatt21 (Nov 28, 2007)

Not sure I would be happy with breeding in a shop situation. Is he keeping them at the shop or at home. GPR's need a lot of attention, are his present animals handleable, if they arent then I wouldnt advise breeding from them. Not an animal I would be happy with in a shop situation, or an outside animal shed.


----------



## Snizard93 (Jun 14, 2011)

jmaatt21 said:


> Not sure I would be happy with breeding in a shop situation. Is he keeping them at the shop or at home. GPR's need a lot of attention, are his present animals handleable, if they arent then I wouldnt advise breeding from them. Not an animal I would be happy with in a shop situation, or an outside animal shed.


They were in the shop untill he decided to breed from them, now they are in the comfort of his home 

Yeah they are both handleable, when they were in the shop I handled them on a regular basis.


----------



## jmaatt21 (Nov 28, 2007)

Added some more pictures today, of the babies licking and kissing my now.....biting phase over now I think......had a thud moment......come and take a look......Gambian Pouched Rats


----------



## jmaatt21 (Nov 28, 2007)

Three more weeks and the male babies will be ready to go. There will be a charge, and if you are looking for a pup, I like to get to know who I am letting my pups go to, so please dont just say I want one then disappear and expect me to say yes when you pop up again as they are ready to be homed, wont work.......


----------



## jmaatt21 (Nov 28, 2007)

Introdiced a male and female today, the male was a rescue, and the female from the first litter I had. The male was Neutered a couple of weeks ago. Its been about 3 days, and lots of squeals and noises from the female, and sleeping opposite sides of the cage, but was ok. I decided to see if putting a t-shirt I had warn for a couple of days in the cage, see if that might help. It worked a treat, they are sleeping next to each other. Think its going to work out ok, and they can stay together now.


----------



## jmaatt21 (Nov 28, 2007)

One of the babies eyes opened last night, took pictures, added them to my blog......Gambian Pouched Rats they look so cute with their eyes open. Just 3,5 weeks old now.


----------



## Ferret Face (Jun 21, 2011)

jmaatt21 said:


> One of the babies eyes opened last night, took pictures, added them to my blog......Gambian Pouched Rats they look so cute with their eyes open. Just 3,5 weeks old now.


Hey  They are so cute!!!!

PST: If you do sell them, i want one! Been trying to find a GPR for a while now!


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Awww they are adorable. Cant believe the size they have got to in 3 weeks hehe !!!

Beautiful. Really really cute little guys  :flrt::flrt:


----------



## jmaatt21 (Nov 28, 2007)

Babies are getting huge now, and are getting into everything.......will be taking more pics later, so dont forget to take a visit to the blog to take a look. One or two still havent opened their eyes, but I think they should open soon.


----------



## jmaatt21 (Nov 28, 2007)

Updated my blog with some pics of one of the male pups having a cuddle, they are now 4 weeks old.....bruxing like a little train he was.......url to my blog in my signature......met one of my cats too, and didnt even flinch, just sniffed and looked.......


----------

